# Yay for Ebay...



## aggiezach (Dec 29, 2004)

Just got a Watson Model 100 bulk film loader for like $5!! Sorry I just had to tell someone, and I think you guys are the only ones that would appreciate something like this!  


Zach


----------



## Canon Fan (Dec 29, 2004)

Isn't Ebay great for old used equipment? I was starting to think that I was the only one who admitted to buying stuff from there


----------



## oriecat (Dec 29, 2004)

Thats awesome, Zach!  Good job!  What film ya gonna get for it??  So it's so weird getting 100 feet for film for the first time.  It's a lot of pressure to get out shooting and make it worthwhile.


----------



## aggiezach (Dec 29, 2004)

Yeah I know right! I was thinking about getting a roll of HP5+ but I am open to suggestions!! 


Zach


----------



## oriecat (Dec 29, 2004)

That's what I got too.


----------



## terri (Dec 29, 2004)

You guys are brave.   I'm way too intimidated to try that.     

However, I freely admit to loving eBay for good used stuff.   Following certain guidelines, of course: power seller, good reviews, open to returns, etc.   Then I feel safer.


----------



## will965 (Dec 30, 2004)

How exactly does a bulk film loader work?


----------



## oriecat (Dec 30, 2004)

It holds 100 feet of film. It has a little door that opens and you put the canister in it and tape the end of the film in.  Then you close it up, and roll however many frames you want to use.  Then open it up and cut the leader.


----------



## motcon (Dec 30, 2004)

aggiezach said:
			
		

> Just got a Watson Model 100 bulk film loader for like $5!! Sorry I just had to tell someone, and I think you guys are the only ones that would appreciate something like this!



you bet!!

it may be folk lore, but if you rub it like a genie's lamp before you load...

*edit - my first bulk loader was loaded with hp5 and continues to be 'til this day. great film, but it's a personal decision.


----------



## aggiezach (Jan 2, 2005)

Just got 100' of HP5+ 
Also got 10 dx coded cartridges and 10 plastic film containers 

Can't wait for the packages to arrive!

Zach


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 3, 2005)

Make sure you give every thing a good clean before use - especially around the light seals where the film goes through. And clean them prior to loading every time. You tend to get dirt building in there and it only takes one small particle to put a scratch down a whole film. Compressed air is best.
But have fun ;-)


----------



## ksmattfish (Jan 3, 2005)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> Make sure you give every thing a good clean before use - especially around the light seals where the film goes through. And clean them prior to loading every time. You tend to get dirt building in there and it only takes one small particle to put a scratch down a whole film. Compressed air is best.
> But have fun ;-)



Yeah, and don't put the roll in your pocket without a plastic cannister.  The light trap is also a lint and grit trap.


----------

